# War Pig Type Songs



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'll start with Ozzy of course...








Live Version (Big Outdoor Concert)


----------



## Rene Asologuitar (10 mo ago)

Great classic music!
Exceptionally well produced music videos as well.
The guitar work and vocals are just #1.
Thanks for sharing.
Rene


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

player99 said:


> I'll start with Ozzy of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you mean "war pig type songs" ?? Those two songs are War Pigs 

Probably one of my all time favs at that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Brunz said:


> What you mean "war pig type songs" ?? Those two songs are War Pigs
> 
> Probably one of my all time favs at that.


One is with an animation story, the other is live.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I think perhaps I am just confused by the title, that happens easily where I get involved.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Now I see where we are going with this!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This guy can sing. He's Ukrainian and was on a USA musical tour but cancelled and returned to Ukraine to defend his country from a war pig.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You all forgot to mention that Bill Ward's drumming is under rated


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


Man, not to get off the topic here, but I discovered Sabaton last year some time and I gotta say, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN I love those guys!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

knight_yyz said:


> You all forgot to mention that Bill Ward's drumming is under rated


Bill Who?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

_



_


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> I'll start with Ozzy of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ozzie’s incessant barking at the beginning was friggin’ annoying.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Lip sync version. UK Subs - Warhead. 

I like to play this song on guitar, bass line going with the thumb and strumming the chords, with a chord solo, it's fun.

Still current lyrics after 40+ years.

Another band that I never saw live. Like SNFU, I don't think they ever played any of the dates they were booked for here.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sneaky said:


>


Great selection for the times.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Black Sabbath Hand of Doom part Vietnam War and part veteran addiction to heroin


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I wanna cover this with my current band.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> I wanna cover this with my current band.


My band plays it. The last show we played that song, pre pandemic, we just kept adding more verses because the dance floor kept getting more and more packed. We didn't want the song to end!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Ivan Meets GI Joe - The Clash.

I remember when this came out, I was in Kelly's Records [was that the name?] with my sister. A triple album for the price of an album. You gotta love the Space Invaders noises.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

War, What Is It Good For (though I prefer D.O.A.'s cover) and the Clash have already been mentioned. So,


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


>


I see your Max, and raise you with Max & RUSH.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Anti-war:


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

here's one by the Canuckers


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Curve ball. The _band_ is War on Drugs


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[h://video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[h://video]


----------



## Nino10 (10 mo ago)

think perhaps I am just confused by the title, that happens easily where I get involved


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------

